# Hello mouse lovers!



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I am delurking myself finally...

My name is Mira, 25y/o from Kettering UK. I am still fairly new to the wonderful world of mice, only 2-3yrs now! But they have certainly stolen my heart  
I only have 1 mouse currently (Creepy Biscuit) but in this household we have mice, hampsters, rabbits, guinea pigs, fish and a hedgehog!

Pics alert 

Creepy Biscuit...





Hershey the Worsey...



Cookie mouse! He was my first, and I was very attached to him. Sadly he died on 6th Feb leaving me heart broken...







Luckily, we get to breed Cookies family on as we have one of his daughters (Wendy) still... So baby meeces shall be arriving shortly!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Mira
:welcome1

I live just down the A14, 15 mins from you


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute mice. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Hiya all!
Thanks for the warm welaome 

@tratallen,
*waves out window towards A14* Heeelllllloooo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

There's people on this forum that live _even nearer_ to you


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen! Apparently there's a breeder in Kettering  
I feel less alone here now!


----------

